# Plant Identification



## Good Wolf (Mar 5, 2008)

Does anyone have any idea what kind of plant the one on the far right is? I bought it thinking it was Anacharis but I'm pretty sure it isn't. 

I can get a better pic of it tonight if need be.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

Hornwort.


----------



## Good Wolf (Mar 5, 2008)

Dang your good. 

It seems to be doing ok with stock locking. Lets hope it stays healthy.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

MY hornwort is so much brighter. Is that bad?


----------



## Good Wolf (Mar 5, 2008)

That is the way I bought mine. I do have a strand that is a much lighter color but I think it might be dying. This bush is probably the most healthy thing in that tank. The Cories love digging around in it for yummy morsels.


----------

